# Terrorist Nabbed North of Toronto



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/03/31/1513816-sun.html

Fleeing terror suspect arrested
By SARAH KENNEDY, SUN MEDIA
  
TORONTO - An alleged terrorist -- with links to al-Qaida and Osama bin Laden -- has been arrested in the GTA while trying to flee the country, Sun Media immigration sources say. 

In one of the most significant terrorism arrests in Canada since 9/11, a man believed to be a captain of the Pakistani extremist organization Mujahedin-E-Lashkar-E-Tayyba, or LET, which is funded by Osama bin Laden and has direct ties to al-Qaida, was arrested March 16 by Canadian border service officers in Newmarket. 

Intelligence sources say members of LET have been trained in Afghan terrorist camps. 
Ontario immigration sources say 40-year-old Raja Ghulam Mustafa, a Pakistani national who went by the last name Murtaza, was arrested outside his home with a packed suitcase and a significant amount of cash on him. 

TIPPED OFF? 

After the arrest by the Canadian border service's Greater Toronto Enforcement Centre officers, Mustafa's residence was searched and a briefcase containing fraudulent documents and a laptop were seized, officials said. 
It's believed Mustafa may have been tipped off that GTEC officers were investigating him, so he made plans to flee Canada to the U.S. 

Officials told Sun Media Mustafa was "surprised" that he had been found by law enforcement. 
Sources say Mustafa had already given his landlady notice that he would be leaving. 
He is currently being held at the Toronto West Detention Centre. 

In 1997, Mustafa was arrested in the U.S. but was released on a peace bond after he filed a claim for refugee status. 
During that time, officials said he fled to Canada under a phony name. He was eventually able to secure refugee status here. 

Mustafa moved to Newmarket to live with his brother-in-law Syed Maqsood Aly, a fugitive wanted in the U.S. for drug trafficking and fraud, according to sources.  
Yesterday, both Canadian Border Services Association and Immigration and Refugee Board officials were tight-lipped on the arrest. 
Charles Hawkins, spokesman for the IRB in Toronto, said he couldn't comment on the case. The Canada Border Services Agency also refused to comment on the case. 

However, Sun Media has learned the case will be dealt with in private immigration hearings. 
The last terrorism-related case of this magnitude in Canada was the arrest of 24-year-old Abdullah Khadr in his family's Toronto home. 
Khadr faces extradition to the U.S. on charges of procuring weapons for the al-Qaida terror network for use against U.S. forces. 

He faces a maximum of life imprisonment. 


_Well lets get rid of the Brother-in -aw now also......._


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Law/2006/03/31/1514047-sun.html
  
Secrecy cloaks arrest of two cabbies
By CHRIS DOUCETTE AND ALAN CAIRNS, TORONTO SUN
Fleeing terror suspect arrested
  
NEWMARKET -- Two local taxi drivers, one with alleged terrorist links and the other facing outstanding charges in the U.S., were nabbed two weeks ago outside a modest townhome here, neighbours and co-workers say.
But the secrecy and mystery surrounding the arrests of alleged al-Qaida captain Raja Ghulam Mustafa and his brother-in-law Syed Maqsood Aly continued last night when Syed's wife tried to distance herself from both men. 

Meanwhile, the Toronto Sun learned last night that Mustafa entered Canada about 18 months ago using the fake name of Raja Ghulam Murtaza and obtained refugee status. 
When first approached by the Sun at 176 Banbrooke Cres., where she lived with her husband, Syed, and Mustafa, a woman who identified herself as Nuzrat Sheikh claimed that she had not seen Syed since she separated from him in Pakistan five years ago and barely knew Mustafa and had not seen him in a year. 

Sheikh made these claims despite having three of Syed's children in the house who, neighbours say, are a 5-year-old girl and 3-year-old twins, a boy and girl. 
Neighbours also confirmed that two men who lived at the house -- whom they identified as the husband and brother-in-law -- have not been seen since a small fleet of unmarked cruisers descended on the house in the middle of March Break. 

The manager of the taxi company where both men worked for the past year also confirmed last night that immigration officers came to his Newmarket office two weeks ago looking for Mustafa and Aly and he directed them to the Banbrooke Cres. home. 
When confronted about the contradictions, a nervous and frightened Sheikh said: "I'm sorry I don't have anything to say" and then shut the door. 

A Today's Taxi minivan, which was driven by one of the men for the past year, was parked in the townhome driveway. 
Neighbours expressed shock when told of allegations that Mustafa was a captain with the al-Qaida linked and Pakistan-based Mujahdeen-E-Lashkar-E-Tayyba (LET) terrorist group and Syed is wanted in the U.S. for drug trafficking and fraud. 

The alleged links with terror are "scary," said Nancy Penaranda, who lives in a nearby townhouse. 
Penaranda described her neighbours as "very, very strange people" who "don't talk much." 
Today's Taxi manager Mahar Fawagers said last night he does not believe the two men -- who worked for the company as independent drivers -- have terrorist or criminal links. 

"I think all that happened is that their work permits expired or something," he said. 
"None of that (supposed links with al-Qaida) is true ... not at all ... it's a domestic problem ... it's not al-Qaida or anything like that," Fawagers said. 

He was stunned at the allegations, given that the pair obtained municipal taxi driver licences from Newmarket and Stouffville officials that require security checks.


----------



## Franko (31 Mar 2006)

They caught some eh? Good.



> "I think all that happened is that their work permits expired or something," he said.
> "None of that (supposed links with al-Qaida) is true ... not at all ... it's a domestic problem ... it's not al-Qaida or anything like that," Fawagers said.
> 
> He was stunned at the allegations, given that the pair obtained municipal taxi driver licences from Newmarket and Stouffville officials that require security checks.



Yeah....CSIS screwed it all up, it's all a misunderstanding   :

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2006)

It would seem the net is spreading:



> Terror probe shocks local men
> 
> Chris Thompson, Windsor Star
> 
> ...



Seems to be some common links?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (31 Mar 2006)

What a big shock they are denying involvement :

The wife is playing stupid because she knows full well that she and her demon seed brats will be getting punted as well.  The fact that she is lying is reason enough to toss her back to wherever.  

I came across a guy a while back that was a known Hezbollah interest.  Why he wasn't punted is anyones guess, but it looked like someone had their tabs on him.  

Hopefully, there will be thousands of our tax dollars spent to defend these dinks and retain them in the country.  They are part of our precious Canadian mosaic, along with the Khadr family of innocent misunderstood peace activists.   :   (again, I highlight the need for a [sarcasm] icon)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> (again, I highlight the need for a [sarcasm] icon)

















Sorry, but these aren't available here ;D


----------



## Danjanou (31 Mar 2006)

Sorry Zip this is the best we can do for you at present

 :

and/or

 :brickwall:

BTW any take on this over at Pike's forum yet? I'm sure they already started the candle lit vigils, nasty letters to the editor and passing of the hat over there.  :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2006)

^-^ ^-^ I thought this was it......


----------



## zipperhead_cop (31 Mar 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Sorry Zip this is the best we can do for you at present
> 
> :
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  
Having gotten barred from the forum at Breakthecommonsense.ca I have not bothered to go back too often.  Before a few informed individuals from this site went over (I don't presume to count myself as one) the posts were months old and from immature retards.  I don't feel that artificially inflating her webcounter with my idle curiosity at fools is a good way to spend my broadband.  If everyone here ignores the site, it should cave in.  In all likelihood, Pike was stealing ideas from other hippie boards and throwing the ideas together as an article.  As you could see, once she was engaged in active debate, she folded like a bad hand of poker.  I believe she is a capitalist trying to cash in on hippies fear, drawing in interest, ramping up her web count and then ultimately hoping to sell advertising.  Pretty shallow, really.  I emailed her after I got banned, and her reply was to the effect "just remember, someday I might be making decisions that affect your life".  An honest-to-God veiled threat!  I was laughing my arse off.  That there told me the true tale of the tape for her.  It's probably like any professional lobbyist.  They have to play to peoples fears so they can get paid to exploit them.  

I thought that  ^-^ was just for dry humour comments?  I would love to see something like an icon with it's tongue hanging out pointing it's finger at it's head like "duhhh".  
Recceguy, you continue to shame me with your excellent stash of private icons.  I bow to your prowess.


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW any take on this over at Pike's forum yet? I'm sure they already started the candle lit vigils, nasty letters to the editor and passing of the hat over there.  :



Nope nothing yet....but take a look at this     :



> *Canada in Afghanistan: Top Ten Under-reported Facts*
> by Media Alliance for New Activism
> 
> Canadian mainstream media has been promoting our role in Afghanistan, with almost no critical voices, despite polling that indicates between 48% to 62% of Canadians not only question but oppose our engagement of troops in this war-torn country (Ipsos-Reid, Mar. 4/06; Strategic Counsel/Globe and Mail, Feb. 24/06).
> ...


----------



## Love793 (1 Apr 2006)

Who would have thought a retired General turned Minister Of Nat Def, would be pro military?  Only in Canada.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Apr 2006)

Amazing how a few things taken out of context can ramp up to look like a big conspiracy.  God forbid if Pakistan and  Afghanistan were able to generate some economy for themselves with a natural resource sharing project.  I fail to see how the "Trans Afghan Pipeline" is going to benefit Canada or any other country that isn't connected to it.  Maybe all the Canadian tankers that are waiting in the Afghani ports for the oil gave away the Fed's sneaky plot. :


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Apr 2006)

This guy got nabbed down the road from my house. 

and not one of my friends knows or cares...  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Apr 2006)

Maybe you should set up a grow op or meth lab.  Sounds like a nice quiet neighborhood where no one pays attention to the people around them.


----------



## Cliff (1 Apr 2006)

> During that time, officials said he fled to Canada under a phony name. He was eventually able to secure refugee status here.



How could immigration screening not pick up a phony name?  Please :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Apr 2006)

"Immigration screening" is an oxymoron.  You would be appalled at what happens at the border and what is not allowed to be turned away.  For instance, if someone comes over, no documents, nothing  identifying them at all, and claims they do not know their birthday, they can verbally identify themselves and if they come up with a reasonable age, Immigration will assign them Jan 01 as their birthday.  You cannot possibly imagine how many Mohammad Mohammad's we have in Canada with Jan 01 as their birth day. Then they are "asked" to show up in two weeks for a refugee hearing.  
Couple that with a fairly high price paid to buy passports off of landed immigrants and new citizens, it is pretty easy to get in here under a false name.  Our borders are a sieve, and it is because of bleeding heart crap.  Don't blame the Customs or Immigration officers.  Their hands are tied by Ottawa.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2006)

I always love when they come off the plane with no documents whatsoever, gee, I wonder how they managed to get on the plane??


----------



## J.J (1 Apr 2006)

It is amazing what you find in the toilet of an airplane :......An airline that has "undocumented" passengers is supposed to receive a $3000 fine, per passenger....and yes it is levied against them


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

WR said:
			
		

> It is amazing what you find in the toilet of an airplane :......An airline that has "undocumented" passengers is supposed to receive a $3000 fine, per passenger....and yes it is levied against them



We both know you were aware of that before you worked for CBSA.   ;D


----------



## couchcommander (2 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> "Immigration screening" is an oxymoron.  You would be appalled at what happens at the border and what is not allowed to be turned away.  For instance, if someone comes over, no documents, nothing  identifying them at all, and claims they do not know their birthday, they can verbally identify themselves and if they come up with a reasonable age, Immigration will assign them Jan 01 as their birthday.  You cannot possibly imagine how many Mohammad Mohammad's we have in Canada with Jan 01 as their birth day. Then they are "asked" to show up in two weeks for a refugee hearing.
> Couple that with a fairly high price paid to buy passports off of landed immigrants and new citizens, it is pretty easy to get in here under a false name.  Our borders are a sieve, and it is because of bleeding heart crap.  Don't blame the Customs or Immigration officers.  Their hands are tied by Ottawa.



You're serious? Not fucking around with me?

...and when I come back from France, Italy, Britain, etc they look through all of my bags 3 times and make me spend half an hour filling out paperwork.... *grumble*... I think next time i should just experience a sudden memory loss.... ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Apr 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> You're serious? Not fucking around with me?
> 
> ...and when I come back from France, Italy, Britain, etc they look through all of my bags 3 times and make me spend half an hour filling out paperwork.... *grumble*... I think next time i should just experience a sudden memory loss.... ???



Think for a second. What's wrong with your picture? Are you an immigrant? Are you a refugee? Nope, your a Canadian citizen. Ahhhh............now we see, there's the rub.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

couchcommander said:
			
		

> You're serious? Not fucking around with me?



Couldn't make that stuff up.  And I'm only glossing over how bad it is.  Maybe if WR gets a chance he can relate some border atrocities for us.  There are (I believe) six countries that a person CANNOT be refused refugee status for any reason, including suffering from communicable fatal diseases like HIV, Hep B, tuberculosis etc. just because the country is such a hole and we feel oh-so-sorry for them.  Iraq, Afghanistan, Sudan, Algeria I believe are on the list.  See a pattern there?  *CANNOT* be denied.  
If the Americans wanted to put up a wall between us, I wouldn't blame them for one second.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

Perhaps the new gov't can get that tidbit changed.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Apr 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I always love when they come off the plane with no documents whatsoever, gee, I wonder how they managed to get on the plane??



Bruce, that is one of the worst travesties in the world as far as letting potential undesirables in...I say raise the airline fine even more...$10,000 a pop would make them think twice...station a CBA agent at the front door to the skyway...I would happily wait longer to see a plane off load and watch somebody get turned around and strapped into a seat for a return to departure airport!  

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

Forget the fine, how about just yank the pilots licence?  If it happens enough, pull the entire airlines sky privileges.  Terrorists can come up with $3000 pretty quick if they want to place one of their A-list guys.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (2 Apr 2006)

I wonder if this and the blast at Timmies are related?..


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

I was just thinking exactly that.  We should hold off on the idle spec for now, but it would not suprise me in the least.  If the cell was rapidly being rounded up, the guy with the explosive would want to do something with it rather than be picked off.  Time will only tell what the intended target was.  Certainly not a stall in the men's can.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Apr 2006)

My family just purchased a home on the same street, only 2 weeks ago.  :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2006)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> My family just purchased a home on the same street, only 2 weeks ago.  :



The same street?  Oh, no!  Do they live on Bloor, which runs across the entire width on Toronto and ultimately leads north out of the city as McCowan Road, or on Yonge Street, the longest street in Canada?  Perhaps a block reference... ;D


----------



## Cliff (3 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> "Immigration screening" is an oxymoron.  You would be appalled at what happens at the border and what is not allowed to be turned away.  For instance, if someone comes over, no documents, nothing  identifying them at all, and claims they do not know their birthday, they can verbally identify themselves and if they come up with a reasonable age, Immigration will assign them Jan 01 as their birthday.



My understanding is that both Canada and the US have closed the loopholes on refugee status. But it doesn't address the terrorist element that have already infiltrated. This is the critical issue that must be addressed on both sides of the border.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Apr 2006)

Cliff said:
			
		

> My understanding is that both Canada and the US have closed the loopholes on refugee status.



Not even close.  Some proposals were lobbed around, but the Lieberals made sure that died on the table.  People can still claim refugee status from a first world country.  So, Joe Refugee makes it to the United States.  Claims refugee status.  Goes through the drawn out process of assessment.  Knows he won't be approved, because he has no legitimate claim, and will likely be ordered deported.  A few days before his hearing packs up all his crap, drives to a Canadian border, and claims refugee from the US.  Now we pay for him for upwards of five years while he appeals his rejections over and over.  Guess who is paying for his lawyer?


----------



## Cliff (4 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Not even close.  Some proposals were lobbed around, but the Lieberals made sure that died on the table.  People can still claim refugee status from a first world country.  So, Joe Refugee makes it to the United States.  Claims refugee status.  Goes through the drawn out process of assessment.  Knows he won't be approved, because he has no legitimate claim, and will likely be ordered deported.  A few days before his hearing packs up all his crap, drives to a Canadian border, and claims refugee from the US.  Now we pay for him for upwards of five years while he appeals his rejections over and over.  Guess who is paying for his lawyer?



Pretty scary scenario = to say the least. The situation is also bad in the US. No telling how many got in.   

What I'd like to see is a gov task force that specifically tracks refugees and where, warranted,  re-open cases. I'm sure there's plenty of bogus information in many of the immigration applications that would be grounds for removal. It would be $ well spent.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Apr 2006)

We don't put criminals in jail.  Do you really think the socialist judges are going to start launching people out of the country, families and all, because of some outstanding paper work?  As nice as it would be, I don't see it happening.  
BTW, Inland Immigration takes care of tracking down illegals.  Unfortunately, they are both woefully under staffed, and burdened with the same toothless regulations that the border is stuck with.


----------



## Jungle (10 May 2006)

I remember reading recently there was a terrorist meeting in Toronto early this year; I can't find any references to it in the media. Anyone can help ??


----------



## Trinity (10 May 2006)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I remember reading recently there was a terrorist meeting in Toronto early this year; I can't find any references to it in the media. Anyone can help ??



I think I know what you're talking about.  We discussed it here.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42363.0.html


----------

